# 40G Breeder.....and so it begins..because it NEVER stops!



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!
After a 2yr hiatus due to a move, home remodel, and finally gotten my new home office finished, I am finally ready to start up my 40G breeder. I have a few questions for you all.
1.) I have always used Eco-Complete...I'm leaning towards Black
Diamond Sand? who makes this and where would I purchase it?
2.) I've always used HOB's but I want to go with a canister...I'm leaning towards Aquatop.....comments, advice etc?
3.) Tank will be heavily planted, wood & rocks...fishless cycle...how long? 1-2 weeks? 
4.) Stocking: 10-15 Rummy Nose, 10-15 Pygmy Cories, pair of German Blues, 4-7 Neon Dwarf Rainbows, 5 Assassin Snails and a Pleco....advice on a small Pleco needed! Never had a Pleco.....
Thank you, and does anyone know how to upload photos.....I just bought a Mac...and am clueless! LOL! Kathy


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Moleen said:


> Hi everyone!
> After a 2yr hiatus due to a move, home remodel, and finally gotten my new home office finished, I am finally ready to start up my 40G breeder. I have a few questions for you all.
> 1.) I have always used Eco-Complete...I'm leaning towards Black
> Diamond Sand? who makes this and where would I purchase it?
> ...


1) Personally, I use Flourite, Sand or Soil for my substrate. Sand clogs filters though. What I don't like about most substrates you get in stores is that the fertilizers in them get used up quite fast. Flourite doesn't have that issue.

2) Not much experience with Canister Brands :/

3) In this other thread here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...scussion/lets-talk-ethics-fish-cycles-594546/
We talk about ethics of fish in cycles. Personally, I will always opt to do a fishless-cycle. It's safest for the fish. Without seeding/cloning your tank, it will take 3-4 weeks to cycle your tank. I've done it once before in 2.5 weeks without seeding/cloning it but I haven't been able to reproduce that. If you have live rock, filter medium with beneficial bacteria, that time can be cut down to around 1-2 weeks. Without seeding, though, you're looking at a full length cycle.

4) You're still understocked with those, so that's good. For your Neon Dwarf Rainbows, I wouldn't get less than 6 as they are a schooling fish. They will be happiest with more of them around and less than 6 will stress them. My all time favorite small plecos are the *Albino Bristlenose Pleco* and the *Zebra Pleco (L199 Hypancistrus furunculus)*

I put you're potential stocking into aqadvisor to see if they had any potential issues and there were only a few that came up (and other people on here may know better): *Link to AqAdvisor to see your fish tank stocking. [editable]* I just put in a zebra pleco because it's a smaller species.

Here was the only issue:

*Warning:* Water temperature requirements are not fully compatible between all selected species. 
=> 23 - 26C: Rummynose Tetra <-- I've kept these at 80-82F/27-28C without an issue before.
=> 22 - 27C: Pygmy Cory <-- I have Bronze Cory at 80-82F/27-28C without an issue but I'm not sure of Pygmys
=> 26 - 30C: German Blue Ram
=> 22 - 25C: Dwarf Rainbowfish <-- I might find a different fish to keep unless you know these can be kept at a warmer temperature. 
=> 16 - 30C: Assassin Snail
=> 26 - 30C: Zebra Pleco

What I'd recommend (Zebra Plec and 5+ Rummynose):


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Instead of the Dwarf Rainbow, what about the Boeseman's Rainbow? That fish can go up to a higher temperature. Something to consider.


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

I had Dwarf Rainbows in a 20GL at 79 degrees and they did great...I even got them to breed. When I moved I returned them to the LFS I got them from....they told me they hadn't seen such beautifully colored Dwarfs only in pictures and they couldn't believe I got them to breed. I gave them 5 juvies along with the adults I had bought from them a year earlier. Dwarf Rainbows are one of my most fave fish.....can't live without em.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

The problem with Boesemam's is they need min 4 foot length to swim in and while they do well... they really should have a 72" tank. They love to race end to end and get quite large. Mine males are huge. Mine (2m 5f) were kept in a 75 gallon and I truly found that too small for them.


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

Opinions on aqua scape?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

It's upside down? lol


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

I know...I edited the second picture and flipped it upside down and it still posted upside down. It has somethings do with the program this site uses not being compatible with mine. Oh well....


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Moleen said:


> I know...I edited the second picture and flipped it upside down and it still posted upside down. It has somethings do with the program this site uses not being compatible with mine. Oh well....


After I did a nice hand stand, I was able to get a good view lol. No, seriously.

I like what you did on the left and right side. On the right, you have the rocks in front of the tall plants and on the left you have the mid foreground / background plants mixed in with the rocks. I like it!

For some reason, the middle sticks out to me. Maybe it's the rocks? I'd try re-arranging that and see where it goes. Maybe not center it so much and move those rocks being tall and next to the wood how it is? I don't know, just feels weird in that area.

I like this general set up though because you have a lot of room for foreground plants and potential mid ground plants. Nice job!


----------

